# electric start



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

I'm wondering if my manual start can be fitted with an electrical starter. I have a 1994 Yamaha 10hp motor.

Does anyone know?


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

If that motor, or one using the same power head (15 perhaps), had that as an option, should be no problems getting parts...If not, I'd say not worth trying...

My $.02


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*he hawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww*


----------

